

Show HN: My first Rails project is like Groupon for movie lovers - geekfactor
http://www.flixxed.com/

======
geekfactor
This was my first rails project after going through Michael Hartl's Rails
Tutorial. It was something I wanted myself--a way to make sure I didn't miss
any of Amazon's video on demand daily deals (99 cents to rent, 30 days to
watch).

I learned a ton working on it and have already made a whopping 20 cents!

I'd really appreciate any suggestions for improving or marketing it.

